# I wish Amazon would



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Let the readers have some way of knowing what books are on each device on their Web site.    You know in case the device gets attacked by rainbow colored unicorns and decides it needs to jump in the bathtub. 
But alas they don't,  so I will have to rely on my memory.  

So what is your wish?


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I would like a list of books I borrowed, along with % read, so that after I return them I can still look up titles and authors.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dragovian said:


> I would like a list of books I borrowed, along with % read, so that after I return them I can still look up titles and authors.


They have the borrows now. Go to Manage your content. Click on the arrow beside All and go down to borrows.
Alas no %. That would be fabulous.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish Amazon would give us the latest version of a book if it's redownloaded.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Lump all their different country stores into one, so that the same books are the same price everywhere, are free everywhere and available everywhere. And as a bonus, we'd get just one payment, not five or six different ones (each attracting their own bank fees).


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Rayven T. Hill said:


> I wish Amazon would give us the latest version of a book if it's redownloaded.


THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rayven T. Hill (Jul 24, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> Lump all their different country stores into one, so that the same books are the same price everywhere, are free everywhere and available everywhere. And as a bonus, we'd get just one payment, not five or six different ones (each attracting their own bank fees).


Ditto!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Patty Jansen said:


> Lump all their different country stores into one, so that the same books are the same price everywhere, are free everywhere and available everywhere. And as a bonus, we'd get just one payment, not five or six different ones (each attracting their own bank fees).


Like!

I'm sure I'm overlooking a lot, but it seems like having all the different stores defeats the purpose of the internet...


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Automatically update books that are changed by the author. Or at least just take the author's word for it. I've emailed them a few times because I found a typo or rephrased a sentence, so I uploaded a newer version, and unless I told them specifics in a list they won't inform others. 

I like that we can see pages read for borrowed books now. Hope that's implemented in bought books too.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Patty Jansen said:


> Lump all their different country stores into one, so that the same books are the same price everywhere, are free everywhere and available everywhere. And as a bonus, we'd get just one payment, not five or six different ones (each attracting their own bank fees).


Yes! Why they can't do this is beyond me.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I wish the kindle app would automatically sort into 3 categories - read, unread, in progress.

I am so tired of scrolling through everything trying to find what I haven't read...


----------



## SB James (May 21, 2014)

VMJaskiernia said:


> Automatically update books that are changed by the author. Or at least just take the author's word for it. I've emailed them a few times because I found a typo or rephrased a sentence, so I uploaded a newer version, and unless I told them specifics in a list they won't inform others.


Agreed, this is not rocket science, but apparently for Amazon, it is. Probably because they would have to "deliver" the new books to the readers and it takes up internet or something. 
I wish the Kindle app had the bookshelves thing.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

AliceWE said:


> I wish the kindle app would automatically sort into 3 categories - read, unread, in progress.
> 
> I am so tired of scrolling through everything trying to find what I haven't read...


Why don't you just create 2 collections, one for read, and one for in progress. When you start reading a book, put it in the "in progress" collection, and when it's finished move it to the "finished" collection. Everything not in a collection is unread.

Shari


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

Rayven T. Hill said:


> I wish Amazon would give us the latest version of a book if it's redownloaded.


x2


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Let me download a flat file of all the e-books I've purchased so I can put it in a spreadsheet or database.

and

Stop changing the ASIN when books go from hardback to paperback.  Kensington does this regularly and it drives me crazy because I have to actually go look up the book to make sure I haven't already purchased it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish list for Amazon:

1. Provide a way for the user to tell which books he/she has already purchased when doing a search. As an example, if I pull up a list of books by author, I can easily see which ones I've already bought.

2. Refine their miserable excuse for a search engine so that when you search for an author's name in the Kindle store, it is constrained to that name and not include every author who has the same first or last name. Yes, it does this even in "Advanced Search".

3. Allow more control over book appearance. I'd like to control justification, paragraph indent and spacing, and be allowed to easily add my own typefaces. In other words, catch up to what third party software authors have been doing with their apps for years.

4. Allow me to choose specific devices with which to sync, so if I have family members on my account we don't keep re-setting the furthest page read while in the same books.


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Wish list for Amazon:
> 
> 1. Provide a way for the user to tell which books he/she has already purchased when doing a search. As an example, if I pull up a list of books by author, I can easily see which ones I've already bought.


This would be Very Useful . . . I currently do it with fictfact.com . . . but that only really works for bona fide series, and it'd be nice to not have to go to an outside site.



> 2. Refine their miserable excuse for a search engine so that when you search for an author's name in the Kindle store, it is constrained to that name and not include every author who has the same first or last name. Yes, it does this even in "Advanced Search".
> 
> 3. Allow more control over book appearance. I'd like to control justification, paragraph indent and spacing, and be allowed to easily add my own typefaces. In other words, catch up to what third party software authors have been doing with their apps for years.


I don't search Amazon much --- usually I'm looking for something specific so I can make it a REALLY specific search . . don't end up with extraneous stuff. More often, I've seen the book elsewhere and following a directed link.  And I'm good with the current typeface choices. Though I've no objection to more options. . . . I've often thought they could MAKE MONEY by offering font style packs for a few bucks!  Or sleep picture packages for those without SOs.



> 4. Allow me to choose specific devices with which to sync, so if I have family members on my account we don't keep re-setting the furthest page read while in the same books.
> 
> Mike


It's only me and my brother but, even so, sometimes we do, randomly, grab the same book to read . . . it would be GREAT if I could specify only MY devices to sync and leave his out of the process. I think I'll go make this suggestion to Amazon.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jmiked said:


> 2. Refine their miserable excuse for a search engine so that when you search for an author's name in the Kindle store, it is constrained to that name and not include every author who has the same first or last name. Yes, it does this even in "Advanced Search".


This. With bells on. It's bad enough when after the first few items you get similar authors/genres in the list, but if you then sort your list by 'release date' instead of the default 'relevance' sort, there are so many other results mixed in with what you want, it's impossible to find anything. I just want to find out what the latest release is from a specific author - is that too much to ask? It works just fine on Audible, so now they own that they should get their own sort engine .. erm .... sorted. 

And speaking of the 'advanced search', why is it that on the UK site you have to go to 'books' to get to that? Why doesn't it appear on the 'kindle books' page too, like it does on the US site?

*sigh*


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Rayven T. Hill said:


> I wish Amazon would give us the latest version of a book if it's redownloaded.


*Yes!*



jmiked said:


> 2. Refine their miserable excuse for a search engine so that when you search for an author's name in the Kindle store, it is constrained to that name and not include every author who has the same first or last name. Yes, it does this even in "Advanced Search".


A suggestion: include quotation marks around the author's name when searching at Amazon. Works well at Google, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rayven T. Hill said:


> I wish Amazon would give us the latest version of a book if it's redownloaded.


I've not noticed this as a problem. Via MYC&D I have it set to automatically get new versions if the publisher changes something . . . every now and then a book will pop up on my Fire carousel without warning -- that usually means there was an update to the file. If it's already ON my device, the new file is downloaded. If not, it just puts the new one in my account and that's what I'll get if I have it delivered.

Some people like that feature turned OFF, however, as they want the book they _bought_ and not what the publisher fixed it to later on. You know, just like with a paper book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> *Yes!*
> 
> A suggestion: include quotation marks around the author's name when searching at Amazon. Works well at Google, too.


In theory that should do better, but it's only marginally effective. For instance, searching for an author "Robert Johns" with quotes around the name will still give you books by John Roberts. That's not good.

I've even tried boolean operators. I still get extraneous results.

The Advance Search isn't any better. I enter Robert Johns in the Author field, which should constrain the search to authors of that name. I get books by other authors, but with John Roberts in the title.

This is not a satisfactory search engine.

Mike


----------

